# Super Flower Leadex Gold 750 W



## crmaris (Feb 12, 2014)

Super Flower is hammering the PSU market with incredibly interesting products, and they have now sent us a mid-capacity unit based on the excellent Leadex platform. The Leadex Gold 750 W unit features Gold efficiency, a fully modular cabling design with the crystal-cube connectors particular to the series, and the option for a semi-passive operation.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 1, 2014)

Just came here to thank crmaris. This is a very mad equipment you have there. Top notch.

PSUs are probably the most espensive component you can test, and by very far


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 1, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Just came here to thank crmaris. This is a very mad equipment you have there. Top notch.
> 
> PSUs are probably the most espensive component you can test, and by very far



Thanks crmaris - solid review as allways 
Yeah - people tend to pay PSU´s less attention than other parts (CPU, GPU, RAM etc.) - which is a fault IMO. 
It is allways good to have a solid baseline in a build - in my builds the PSU has the same priority as CPU, GPU and mobo...


----------

